# [Suche] Leuchtmelder und Befehlsgeräte zu Ausbildungszwecke.



## Diablo (2 Oktober 2019)

Moin,


Ich suche für mein SPS Simulator-Gestell Leuchtmelder und Befehlsgeräte.


25 Leuchtmelder 24V bevorzugt grün


25 Taster (Schließer )


Und 25 Knebelschalter ( 2 Positionen)


Der Hersteller ist erstmal zweitrangig.


Gerne auch gebrauchte.


Ich bin gerade in der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik und möchte mir halt gerne ein SPS Übungsgestell bauen um meine Fähigkeiten im Programmieren privat neben der Ausbildung her zu erweitern.


Dankeschön im Voraus.


Viele Grüße


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Diablo,

wie wäre es wenn man sich selbst mal die Mühe macht und Kataloge blättert?
Es gibt genügend Lieferanten die so was im Sortiment haben. Außerdem kann bei deiner Beschreibung niemand wissen wie denn dein Übungsaufbau aussehen soll. Immerhin gibt es die Leuchtmelder ja in den Unterschiedlichsten Bauformen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

Wir haben in der Ausbildung auch selbstbegaute Simulatoren, so Kippschalter und LED´s.... gibts z.B. bei Conrad für einen Apfel und ein Ei


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

> Ich  bin gerade in der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für  Automatisierungstechnik und möchte mir halt gerne ein SPS Übungsgestell  bauen um meine Fähigkeiten im Programmieren privat neben der Ausbildung  her zu erweitern.



Ich persönlich würde mir das für private Zwecke nicht so fix aufbauen, da man doch etwas eingeschränkt ist. SPS auf den Tisch, 24V dran, zwei oder drei Schalter dran. Fertig


----------



## Diablo (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Mike,

natürlich ist das schon geschehen.

Den Eaton Katalog kenn ich schon in und auswendig.

Es geht ehr darum ob jemand altbestände oder aus Anlagenrückbau gebrauchte Betriebsmittel hat.

Da die finanziellen Mittel doch sehr begrenzt sind. Cpu und Software bekomm ich gestellt.

viele Grüße 

jens


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Jens,

aber selbst dann gibt es etliche Varianten was das Aussehen oder die Einbauausschnitte usw. gibt.

Meiner Meinung nach bist Du am besten dran wenn Du dir für deine Testzwecke einfach ein paar 24V LEDs beim elektronik Mark deines Vertrauen bestellst und die fliegend verdrahtest.
Ich habe damals einfach ein bisschen gelötet und die LED's sogar direkt auf den Anschlußstecker der Ausgangskate bestalt. hat für meine Zwecke super funktioniert und auch wenig Platz weggenommen.

PS.: Alte Teile oder Rückbauten habe ich keine. die werden meistens mit entsorgt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

Alternativ wäre dies eine Möglichkeit für dich, falls es sich z.B. um eine S7-300 handelt:

[h=1]374-2XH01-0AA0  Simatic S7-300 Simulatorbaugruppe[/h]
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-6ES...300849&hash=item443b2568a9:g:SlwAAOSwAwpctLpa


----------



## Cassandra (2 Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur Schalter/Taster auf die Eingänge.
  Sowohl Ein- wie Aushänge haben ja bereits LED’s, welchen den Status anzeigen…

  Sollte finanziell zu stemmen sein:  

https://www.conrad.de/de/p/miyama-m...in-aus-ein-rastend-0-tastend-1-st-701220.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Sollte finanziell zu stemmen sein:
> 
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/miyama-m...in-aus-ein-rastend-0-tastend-1-st-701220.html



Noch stemmbarer 
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/goobay-k...v-ac-3-a-1-x-ein-ein-rastend-1-st-701343.html


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2019)

Für kleine/schnelle (SPS-)Testschaltungen verwende ich sowas:
- Eaton M22-LEDC-G LED-Element grün (Achtung, sehr hell!)
- Eaton M22-KC10 Kontaktelement Schließer (Taster)
- Eaton M22-KC01 Kontaktelement Öffner (Taster)
diese Elemente kann man direkt auf Tragschiene TS35 clipsen

Für ein Simulator Gestell würde ich keine Leuchtmelder und Bedientaster/Knebelschalter nehmen (weil viel zu groß), sondern einzelne LEDs (+ Vorwiderstand) und Kippschalter mit 3 Stellungen Ein-Aus-(Ein)

Harald


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Oktober 2019)

Moin Diablo,

so Bedien- und Meldelelemente an die Steuerung anzuschließen ist ja schön, aber der Nutzen ist m.E. eher gering.
Vorwiegend willst Du doch Dein Programm und nicht Deine Verdrahtungskünste testen, oder?

Einen Testaufbau mit Bedien- und Meldelementen ist ja eher real untypisch. Interessanter wäre ein konkretes Modell. Dann wären Anzeigen wieder interessanter (z.B. Fischertechnik, Legotechnik, eigene Konstruktion). Vielleicht ist ein Aufbau der Leuchtelemente als Ampelschaltung attraktiv. Der Nachteil an so einem Modell: meistens gibt so ein Hardwareaufbau nur wenig Programmvarianten her.

BTW: eine Ausgabebaugruppe hat doch schon LEDs, die fertig eingebaut und gebrauchsfertig sind!? Eingänge kann man simulieren... oder Merker verwenden, das macht programmtechnisch keinen Unterschied.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Oktober 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre dies eine Möglichkeit für dich, falls es sich z.B. um eine S7-300 handelt:
> 
> *374-2XH01-0AA0  Simatic S7-300 Simulatorbaugruppe*
> 
> ...




So eine Baugruppe hab ich hier sogar noch liegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

Ich auch, leider hat der TE noch nicht geschrieben, um was für eine SPS es sich handelt


----------



## Diablo (3 Oktober 2019)

Es ist eine S7 300 zur Verfügung gestellt worden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Oktober 2019)

Diablo schrieb:


> Es ist eine S7 300 zur Verfügung gestellt worden.



Dann würden die Baugruppen von Delta oder mir oder die bei Ebay funktionieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2019)

folgendes finde ich auch nicht schlecht für 15€

https://www.horter-shop.de/de/i2c-h...dul-fur-8-digitale-signale-4260404260783.html


----------

